# Lee smelter



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

Has any of you guys used the LEE Smelting pot 
I've just brought one along with a New Forrest 16mm ammo mould 
Can't wait to start pouring


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Not me mate I use a milk pan,what lee pot did you get?


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

I got the VI hope it's the right one I've been trying to melt the lead on a hot plate I picked up but didn't seem to keep the lead hot enough everytime I poured it into the mould it would start setting before it formed the ball so I got loads of half balls lol


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have had several LEE melters and still have one left for slingshot ammo. All mine were the Production Pot IV model. Many thousand of balls and bullets were casted without any problems. Back when I shot high volume with handguns I would use two LEE pots and three molds at the same time. Fill, fill, fill, dump, fill, dump, fill, dump, fill, etc... 800-900 .357cal bullets per hour.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

@ northerner Glad to hear that mate looks like I made the right choice then 
Cheers 
Lard


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a Lee melter that has served me well for 20 years. It's pretty banged up now, and I've switched to a propane stove because the little Lee didn't get the lead hot enough to keep my Do-It gang molds as warm as they need to be, but it still works fine with my 2 hole .375 and .357 molds, also from Lee.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I used to run a commercial 9" lead spincaster and we had a three mould cycle where we'd pour, cool, empty, dust, replace. It kept the moulds at the right temperature.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

My Lee IV still going strong for my needs. At least 15 years old. I use it with Lee single and double ball molds only though.


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

I've seen a couple of YouTube videos where they add a pinch of wax to "flux" then set light to it !
What does that do ? and should I be doing it ?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

The Lard said:


> I've seen a couple of YouTube videos where they add a pinch of wax to "flux" then set light to it !
> What does that do ? and should I be doing it ?


I believe its used to flux the lead,makes it pour easier if I understood correctly


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Fluxing brings the impurities to the surface so you can skim off the undesirable stuff. It also helps the melt alloy mix together... lead, tin, antimony.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Fluxing brings the impurities to the surface so you can skim off the undesirable stuff. It also helps the melt alloy mix together... lead, tin, antimony.
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner


Thanks for that mate,proves I never pay attention in classes my post was incorrect


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

I use a Lee pot with the new 12mm Hogans mould. Works perfectly. What used to be a chore is now actually fun.


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

Sounds like the Lee pot it's money we'll spent then I'm looking forward to using it cheers chaps 
Lard


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

The Lard said:


> I got the VI hope it's the right one I've been trying to melt the lead on a hot plate I picked up but didn't seem to keep the lead hot enough everytime I poured it into the mould it would start setting before it formed the ball so I got loads of half balls lol


May not be the lead temperature, you need to pre heat the mold, lay it in the pot with the corner of the blocks in the melted lead for a few minutes that will help you to get a complete pour. Then you need to keep a good rhythm not too hot not too cold. Too hot bullets will be frosty, just right, nice and bright. 
Philly


----------

